# List your TCR Advanced tire clearance experiences.



## DM.Aelis

Hey folks,

Just wanted to get a sounding board related to the TCR Advanced and tire clearance issues.

FWIW, I got my 2011 TCR Advanced this year. I love it. Easily the best race bike I've ever owned. It's a size small, with standard Velocity Aerohead/Campy hub wheels and I run 23mm Gatorskins for training rubber. Yet I have always struggled a bit with swapping the rear wheel between my training and race wheels because of the tightness at the chainstay/seat tube junction. With 23mm tires! Coming from an amply-clearance'd steel bike to the Giant, I first thought something was wrong. I never thought twice before about throwing on some beefy tires for winter training, but now things are obviously different.

But I am led to believe that this is just the way it is. And perhaps Giant is not alone?

So if people could chime in on a few points:

1) What are your tire options limited to with your TCR Advanced, and does the size of frame matter?

2) Do you find the same problem with the chainstay/seat tube gap being insufficient for tire clearance? If so, do you have any idea why Giant doesn't change the design? I mean, just moving the carbon a few millimeters would fix all of this. Seems quite silly to me.

3) Are other major manufacturers building bikes with similar clearance deficiency? I've heard this is the trend with many carbon race bikes and I don't understand why. Is there any chance that Giant fixed the problem for 2012 (anyone gotten to play with new models yet?) or will fix it in the future? Will I be able to own a TCR Advanced in the future that can fit 25 or *gasp* 27mm tires?


----------



## Hooben

I own a TCR Advanced 3 made in 2009 and use 700X25C tires with no problems what so ever. In fact, the bike looks even tighter now with less space between the seat tube and the tire.


----------



## DM.Aelis

@Hooben:

I should have clarified, I have used up to 25mm tires successfully in my 2010 TCR Advanced (Size S)but the clearance issue is mainly during installation of the wheel; the tire rubs down by the BB/seat tube/chainstays and it is a real struggle to get the rear wheel seated in the drop outs as a result. I don't know if I'd be able to run a tire larger than 25mm in any case. Perhaps if I ran wider rims (versus Aeroheads) I'd have less difficulty as well, who knows.

I sometimes wonder if I'm doing something wrong, especially because Rabobank is obviously using the Advanced SL and making fast wheel changes during road races. Do they have special dropouts for more clearance? Saw this link to CN via Google and it suggests there are some modifications made for Paris Roubaix at least, circa 2010. <http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/roubaix-tech-cancellaras-race-winning-rig>


----------



## mgmoehn

I have a 2013 Giant TCR SL (Aluminum) and I went to mount my new Conti 4000S 25mm clinchers the other day and they rub just the tiniest bit ( the little new tire barbs) on the seatube area where the seatube starts to curve inward to make a more aero profile. They have no problems with the Force brakes or any width issues.. just vertical issues I guess. 

I have ROL Volant wheels that are 23mm wide... I ran Bontrager 25mm tires with no issues and I run Open Corsa Evo CX 25mm on Easton CC with no problems. 

Must just be Contis?? I have a pair of Rubino Pro III coming in the mail so hopefully these fit.

Anyone else find this?


----------



## nevertrustafart

I have a 2011 tcr advanced(size lrg) and when i do a little bit of mixed gravel i ride on 700/25mm kenda karvs which have a little bit of knobby tread on them and have zero clearance issue and no issue when pulling off or putting either of my wheels on my bike. i have enough clearance to where i could fit a 28mm tire no prob, so maybe it is down to your frame size because like i siad my 2011 size large has zero fitment issues.


----------



## EMR

Previous bike 2004 TCR Composite - 25c Michelin Krylion Carbon (actually measured close to 27mm) on Kinlin X279 (23mm wide rims), minimal clearance, but they did fit.

Current bike 2011 TCR Advanced SL3 - 25c Michelin Pro Race 4 Endurance on Kinlin X279, plenty of clearance.


----------



## mgmoehn

Maybe it is the Advanced vs the AL frame... I was beginning to think that it could just be a weird conti quality issue... I did not try swapping the front to the rear, just gave up on it.


----------



## r1lee

2012 TCR Advanced SL and Advance, both clear Zipp 303's with 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa CX.


----------



## RC856

r1lee said:


> 2012 TCR Advanced SL and Advance, both clear Zipp 303's with 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa CX.


Great news!
I was getting a set of carbon tubs built up and they were going to be 38mm depth x 23mm but the range has changed so they're now 38 x 25.
I had planned to use 25mm Vittoria Corsa CX tubs but was worried about the fit!


----------

